# Please help! Negative promotion balance zero'ing out my balance!!



## Dolebananas (Mar 28, 2017)

What is this?!

My whole weeks earnings got zeroed out by a negative promotion?!???!! 

Emailed uber already but am trying to figure out what the hell is happening in the meantime! I'm freaking out!


----------



## aJoe (May 17, 2017)

Uber needs the cash, did you cheap on any promotions by any chance?


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Uber got hungry and ordered pastrami sandwiches.

On real, contact them and see what they say.


----------



## Dolebananas (Mar 28, 2017)

Contacted them, still waiting for a reply  man this sucks


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

-1,340 in promotions?

What the heck...


time to sue,

Oh wait..


Time to...

Hmmm....


Time to jump off the bandwagon i guess...


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Congratulations on your bonus to Uber!


----------



## DallasGaDriver (Mar 9, 2017)

Following because I want to know how this turns out. How in the heck can they justify you being into them for $1340?

Redicklemas.


----------



## GlenGreezy (Sep 21, 2015)

What?!


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

So the question is did you recently receive $1300 from a promotion?
Maybe Uber gave it to you by mistake?


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

Might be worth a trip to the hub.


----------

